# michigan



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

how long tell we get snow in michigan and how hard do you think we will get hit this year


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

up north has already got alittle from what I heard. they are back and forth on how it will be my guess since I just put a plow on my truck for the first year we wont get anything


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There's a question for all ages.

As for amounts, are you talking the Kewenaw Peninsula, Marquette, Gaylord, Lansing, Detoilet, Benton Harlem, GR? 

If that's the case, I would estimate from 30" to 300". 

When will it start? It already has in the UP.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm guessing i'll plow the first time nov. 14th


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

hhuummm Whats date today.........


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

update,, nov. 25th haha


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

And I bet I see snow before you grf 1000


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Where are you traveling to? Just looked at the long range, next chance of snow is the 28th. Upper 40's and 50's till then.


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh ya, sorry about that,your farther north, I was thinking you were in grayling.....


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Its fine with me. I have 2 large accounts that are payed seasonal. The longer it take till I have to plow the more $$$ lol


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you know who does RITE AID PHARM in gaylord?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think its Eric benaway.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

happydays;861781 said:


> Do you know who does RITE AID PHARM in gaylord?


most rite aids are coporate


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

I plow rite aid here in kalkaska and they have a new manager. He wants a price for cleaning off ice on sign when it gets stacked on letters in front of building for safety. Something they started in grayling and gaylord


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Run an extention ladder up the 15 feet and charge them 50 a pop. Its not every day that your hauling a ladder around in a plow truck, something you'd have to make a special trip to do. Even though it would only take 10 minutes to do.


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

Snow on turkey day sound like,lake affect on friday.xysport


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

happydays;869644 said:


> Snow on turkey day sound like,lake affect on friday.xysport


Sounds good to me


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

well here in Benton Harbor mi. there calling for lake affect on wed., thurs. fri. & sun, if we get 1" to stick I will be out playing in the white stuff! Woo Hoo.....


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Were getting a little bit of system snow but just to warm to really even stick here today.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

let it snow


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

About inch on ground and snowing


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

same here, about an inch. off to bed for the 2 am wake up to go salt for the first time of the season. the forcast for next week is looking like snow after wed. for 5 straigt days. bring it on


----------



## ECO Landscaping (Oct 26, 2009)

I was in the Kewenaw Peninsula on october 17 and had 2” for fresh snow. Glad to see it snowing today in TC. Time to get the plows out ;~)


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Got up this morning to snow on the truck but not enough to plow on the ground  This weather has to brake sometime soon. need to get off the cold dozer and in a nice warm plowtruck


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I know . I went up to Cadillac hoping to salt for the first time yesterday,with my new/used snow-ex to find open water and no ice. ?


----------



## snowguy777 (Oct 9, 2009)

I cant wait for snow I have one last cleanup on wednesday then I just want some of the white stuff for my new Toro


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

After wednesday,looks like snow all over mi.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm off to bed,, we already have an inch and a half on the ground


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

send some 2 the south of you ;lets say south of 57


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Just finished the first plow of the year, and it was good to be in the saddle again. It snowed approx.2" of really wet snow then warmed up to about 39 F degree's.


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

Now maybe no snow for thursday,ok I can wait friday for affect,ya lake affect sounds good


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

i at least had to salt this morning but it would of been nice to plow .:crying:


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

well here in Benton Harbor were hoping for lake effect on thurs., truck is all lit up, salt in bed and just waiting to hook up the blade, so I can try out my new led's on my truck tool box! Good luck!


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

I just got plow installed on my dodge today,nothing like waiting to the last minute.Darn leaves kept me busy this year,luv it. Need to do some tinkering on ford plow lights and I'm ready.Kick back looking for big white flakes going sideways.........BRING IT ON SNOWS GODS.:laughing::blush2


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

You've got some lights mounted in your tool box? Sounds cool. I like lighting things up a bit too.


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

wow if it was colder in lower state,you'd be getting some serious snow the way the weather map looks


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

they calling for rain to night then maybe a inch in the a m ,


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

"HEStufrhnnails" I already have a code3 w/ 5rotators,amber sweeps,front work lights,takedowns & L&R Alleys, plus 2 strobes in front, 2 cargo, 2 back up, and just added two 4leds on each side, amber!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

oh yea plus I tore apart a old pop up camper and snagged the 12v lights and mounted them Inside my tool box, so it makes it really nice when I need some thing in the dark, will try n bet picx up soon!


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

we got nothing but RAIN, drats


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

When I watched the weather last night, they said at this time last yr. we already had gotten 20" of snow, I wish I had 20" now! lol 1/2 thaf would be great! They say a possible 4"here tomorrow! I hope


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

It's snowing pretty good right now here. Let snow.Lol


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

"Cameo".Lol your gonna look like a Christmas tree coming down the road.Lol Cool! I've got a Vector light bar. It has I believe 7 lights,2 are the figure 8 forward facing lights. I'm not sure what the real name is,but I was wondering if it was to much for a plow truck.?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I do all my internet on my cell, so once I get sum video/pics I will go to my brother in-laws and download them on here! I love my lights & want more! By the way here all we got is a dusting as of now


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, we ened up with 1" near Kalamazoo. Hope all you plowers up in Grand Rapids are having fun, I will have to wait till next week and hope for some plowable snow here. I did get my first salting in of the season this morning. It was crazy icy this morning!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;885960 said:


> "HEStufrhnnails" I already have a code3 w/ 5rotators,amber sweeps,front work lights,takedowns & L&R Alleys, plus 2 strobes in front, 2 cargo, 2 back up, and just added two 4leds on each side, amber!


Good lord!! Where in SW michigan are you, with all those lights, I should be able to find you pretty easy!!!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

How are ya's? Are you guys plowing today? We got about another .75- 2" today so far.payup


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

No plowing here, just a salting. Wish we were getting the 12"+ that some of Kent County is getting!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rb8484;888272 said:


> No plowing here, just a salting. Wish we were getting the 12"+ that some of Kent County is getting!!!


It's not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

finally got to get out n plow tire store n 2 banks! yoohoo! "clapclapclap" it's a start.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 18, 2005)

*West MI need help?*

If anyone in Kent county needs relief/help, I can have 6 trucks out there in a few hours. 
Call Dan 734-777-2796


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey every1. How are ya's? Hey if any of you central Mi guys. have any accounts in the reed city area ,I'd be glad to give a weather report anytime. Alright.
Bruce, what city are you nearest?


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

In Allegan county we got 4-8"depending on where you were located. We plowed for 9hours and its staring to come down again!!


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

just got in after 18 hrs plowing, about 10" in rockford/cedarsprings definately not all its cracked up to be...........


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

HEStufrthnnails;888760 said:


> Hey every1. How are ya's? Hey if any of you central Mi guys. have any accounts in the reed city area ,I'd be glad to give a weather report anytime. Alright.
> Bruce, what city are you nearest?


35 mi north west of lansing


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Plowed about 7" this morning in GR, all the bobcats were out for about 8hrs before we called it quits, suppose to get more this week, Let It Snow!!!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

That is awesome!! All that snow!!. I'm getting ready to make another round. We're right between all that snow your getting and that lake effect system on NW part of the state.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

did you end up going back out last night ? the snow we got yesterday was all on the north side of m21 , got to plow them ,the rest of my accts r on the south side towards lansing ,dewitt .grand ledge


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep. Just one acct on the south side of Cadillac. That was just a quick touch up and salt though.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

*you guys are lucky*

over on the west side of the state you guys are getting pushable snow and us over on the east side are getting dustings and flurries there saying wednesday could be are first pushable snow fall for the year I hope it happens and doesnt quit until aprilpayup


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I know south west mi. hasnt got any thing other than a dusting, NO pushable snow, only 1 salt & sidewalk clean up this season, looks good for tues. night, wed. Woo Hoo Bring it on!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;891984 said:


> I know south west mi. hasnt got any thing other than a dusting, NO pushable snow, only 1 salt & sidewalk clean up this season, looks good for tues. night, wed. Woo Hoo Bring it on!


Same here, only have a salting in so far this year for us too. I hope that Wednesday system moves a little farther to the east, that will put us in heavy accumaltions! Looks like there will be good lake effect behind it as well, just hope the winds sets up to get us this time!!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

We haven't had a whole bunch here either guys. Calling for i think 1-2 inches tonight and 1-3 tomorrow. Lets hope so!!Lol


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I plew....yes plew 3 or 4 inches friday morning. not everybody, but about 75% of my customers and they're calling for another 1-4 inches tomorrow, then a big storm tuesday night into thursday. bring it


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

I think the lake affect is really kicking in thursday,talking about high winds and bone chill'en cold


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep,and now calling for 6-8" of snow starting in Tuesday evening and running through Wednesday night/Thurs morn.Then winds to follow on Thursday.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Forcasting 19” tus night through thurs. Up here in gaylord. Fire up the sleds.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

happydays;892131 said:


> I think the lake affect is really kicking in thursday,talking about high winds and bone chill'en cold





grf_1000;894264 said:


> Forcasting 19" tus night through thurs. Up here in gaylord. Fire up the sleds.


Good luck, if the LE kicks in like they say, you guys are going to be in for it.


----------

